# Ein Zaskar für Lucky Luke [Aufbauthread]



## cleiende (7. August 2008)

08.08.2008 - Der Tag!

*Wie es begann*

November 2007, ich gehe zum Ã¶rtlichen RadhÃ¤ndler in Ober-Eschbach. 
âDu, ich glaub ich hab da was fÃ¼r Dich!â 
âWas denn?â
âDu stehst doch auf GTs?â
âKlar!â
âKomm mal mit, ich hab da was in Kommission.â

Ein kurzer Gang um die Ecke, da stand es. GT Zaskar, Baujahr 1998, 16â Rahmen. Der Zustand war nicht so supertoll, eher âhart und scharf gerittenâ. Der Rahmen kam allerdings ohne Ausfallende.
Tja, da denkt man nicht nach sondern macht ein Angebot und Ã¼berlegt derweil wie das daheim gut verkauft werden kann.
Kurze Zeit spÃ¤ter die BestÃ¤tigung, âder Rahmen gehÃ¶rt Dir.â

Fein, dann kann es ja losgehen. Dieser Rahmen war nicht fÃ¼r mich gedacht sondern fÃ¼r Lukas, der hatte nÃ¤mlich mal gesagt: âPapa, irgendwann will ich auch einmal so ein GT haben wie Du.â
Kannst Du haben Lukas, aber erst zu Deinem zwÃ¶lften Geburtstag!

Hier die Historie des Aufbaus vom ersten Zaskar fÃ¼r meinen Ãltesten, gegliedert nach den wichtigsten Baugruppen/Aufbauschritten.


*Der Rahmen*

âHart und scharf gerittenâ â das passt. Ich habe den Rahmen zweimal mit heissem Wasser gesÃ¤ubert, dann noch einmal mit Waschbenzin.





Erstmal die ganze Pracht aus dem Karton geholt, da ist noch Einiges zu.





Kettenklemmer hat er auch, ist aber nicht durch.





Ist auch die richtige Alusorte verwendet worden? Na logo!





Eine Gabel war auch dabei. Die passt zwar zu einem GT, ist aber zu filigran fÃ¼r ein Zaskar. Mehr dazu spÃ¤ter.

*Die Aufkleber (Decals)*

Na das geht ja schon mal gar nicht. Die grossen Decals waren komplett fertig, teils fast ganz abgerubbelt, da muss was Neues her. Nur gut dass es Ebay gibt, ab in die USA und von âfelnzoâ den passenden Satz besorgt. Keine 20 Dollar, beim Kurs von 1,45 USD pro EUR ziemlich billig.





Na dann mal los:

Ab in den Keller, den Rahmen eingespannt und dann geht es los.
Man nehme: 
Eine Heissluftpistole, erhitze die auszutauschenden Decals, und dann kommt die abgelaufene Kreditkarte o.Ã¤.ins Spiel, denn das schont die FingernÃ¤gel. 
Was hat denn das hier verloren?





Von wegen Dr. Brinkmann, âHerr L., der Mann dem die Decals vertrauen.â 





Man kann damit nicht nur operieren, nein, auch filetieren.





Ah, fertig. NÃ¤chster Schritt: Aufbringen.
Hier braucht man 
* Spiritus um die FlÃ¤che fettfrei zu machen
* Graphitstift zum Anzeichnen
* Krepp zum Anbringen von Orientierungslinien
* Ein Gummiwalze zum AndrÃ¼cken
* Ein wenig SpÃ¼lilÃ¶sung um die Decals noch verschieben zu kÃ¶nnen. 
Hier mal die Orientierungslinien (hat am Ende nicht 100%-ig geklappt). 





Erst die FingernÃ¤gel zum AndrÃ¼cken und Glattstreichen verwenden, dann kommt die Gummiwalze zum Einsatz. Manch einer verwendet diese Walze auch fÃ¼r profanes Tapezieren.
Done, aber nicht perfekt. Ein Schriftzug sitzt leicht schief, die âZaskarâ SchriftzÃ¼ge am Oberrohr habe ich etwas tiefer angebracht. Aufgrund einer Beule wollte ich sie erst nach vorne ziehen, das sah aber nicht gut aus, nun sind sie halt einen guten Zentimeter tiefer gerutscht.





Wieder was gelernt: Die Linien zum Ausrichten erst mit weichem Bleistift anzeichnen, dann von unten her Malerkrepp entlang der Linie aufbringen. Nun von oben in der Draufsicht prÃ¼fen ob die Linie gerade ist. Ausrichten, dann von oben Krepp auf Kante anbringen, unteres Krepp abmachen, evtl. Linie mit weichem Radiergummi entfernen, dann Decals aufbringen.
Und der musste sein, auch wenn es nicht der Originale ist. An der Stelle wird er jedenfalls nicht so schnell beschÃ¤digt.





*Der Kettenklemmer (Chainsuck)*

Der Kettenklemmer sah mies aus. Gut dass es ein Zaskar ist, das hat genug "Fleisch auf den Rippen", da ist noch Material dahinter.
Dennoch muss da etwas drÃ¼bergesetzt werden, allzu oft darf die Kette nicht mehr einschlagen. DrÃ¼berschweisen geht nicht, als muss ein Blech zum âOpfernâ drauf. Auf ans Werk.

Die Zutaten:
* 1 Dose Red Bull (was man nicht alles fÃ¼r einen guten Zweck trinkt)
* Schere
* Doppelseitiges Klebeband





Ausschneiden, Zuschneiden, mit Spiritus den Rahmen und das Dosenblech entfetten, Klebeband drauf. Et voilÃ¡. Passt halbwegs, kommt sowieso am Ende noch ein StÃ¼ck alter Schlauch drÃ¼ber.





*Der rote RinglÃ© Flaschenhalter*

Wie baut man einen blauen Rahmen auf? Passend Ton in Ton geht eh nicht, der Rahmen ist auch ausgeblichen. Also kommt Farbe ins Spiel. Kurz zuvor hatte ich fÃ¼r insgesamt 40 EUR zwei rote RinglÃ© Flaschenhalter in den USA gekauft, einer kam ans XiZang, der andere war tiefrot und passte nun wunderbar an das Zaskar.
Aber halt, da fehlt doch was! Genau, ich hatte die beiden Flaschenhalter ohne den berÃ¼hmten âRinglÃ© GedÃ¤chtniswinkelâ aus Alu gekauft. ErklÃ¤rt den Preis.
Was tun? Ab in den Baumarkt und ein 15x3 Aluprofil geholt. Immer gut wenn man eine Standbohrmaschine hat.

Bohrenâ¦





Biegenâ¦





SÃ¤genâ¦und passt!





HÃ¤lt Ã¼brigens auch.

*Die Gabel*

Hmm, irgendwie war es ja ganz nett dass da eine Gabel dabei war, aber so richtig gepasst hat sie nicht. Entweder Schwarz, Ton in Ton oder war ganz Anderes. An so einen wuchtigen Rahmen passt auch eine wuchtige Gabel.
Bei einem Lebendgewicht des Fahrers von knapp 40kg lÃ¶st eh keine Federgabel vernÃ¼nftig aus, da tut es auch eine Starrgabel und ein fetter Vorderreifen. Die Starrgabel ist auch noch deutlich leichter. Ein wenig Suchenâ¦ âWow, da hat ja einer im Internetforum eine Cannondale P-Bone in gelb zum Verkauf reingestellt. Frisch gepulvert, Schaft 23cm lang, Gewicht unter 900 Gramm.â
Zack - gekauft. Die Gabel habe ich in Eschborn abgeholt. Hat sich gelohnt, passt 1A (mir ist dabei vÃ¶llig egal was Ihr denkt!).





*Der Antrieb*

Erstmal im Keller rumwÃ¼hlen was sich findet, abe viel war es nicht. Ab in Fluten der WeltWeitenWellen. Da findet man immer mal was Passendes sehr preiswert.

_Voila!_

Shimano STX Kurbelsatz mit abschmierbaren Arcor-Pedalen. Auch schÃ¶n alt und vor Allem robust.





Passend dazu fand sich auch der STX-RC Umwerfer in der Restekiste eines Radladens, die XTR Kassette (12-32) lag im Keller.





Der echte Schatz ist das nagelneue Sachs Quartz Schaltwerk, zu schÃ¶n um wahr zu sein.





Und zu guter Letzt noch die einfachen 8-fach Hebel und die Rollamajig Schaltzugrolle. Die ZugfÃ¼hrung habe ich dann doch nicht verbaut.





*Bremsen*

Erstmal im Keller rumwÃ¼hlen was sich findet, aber viel war es nicht. Ab in die Bucht, ab ins Forum. Erst hatte ich einen Satz alter XT V-Brakes, die sind auch schÃ¶n schlank, aber dann...
Magura HS22 Raceline D, ein Forumsschnapp. Teile waren etwas wild zusammengestoppelt, aber egal, die passt, die bremst, die macht keine Zicken, die frisst kein Brot. Die gelben Originalbooster habe ich zwar auch, die lassen aber die Reifen kaum durch.











*Lenker & Vorbau*

Das ist das Schreckenskabinett. Kurzer Ritchey Vorbau, GT-Griffe und no-name Riser. Wenn sicher ist was gebraucht wird gibt es Passendes.





*SattelstÃ¼tze und Sattel*

Auch etwas lieblos, eine alte StÃ¼tze aus dem Keller und ein Sattel aus der Restekiste. Aber eine passende lange Tioga-StÃ¼tze liegt bei, der Bub wÃ¤chst ja noch.





*LaufrÃ¤der*

Davon habe ich ja im Normalfall genug im Keller und das war auch die angedachte LÃ¶sung. Dennoch konnte ich nicht widerstehen als um die Ecke ein Laufradsatz mit Kassette gÃ¼nstig verkauft werden sollte.
Die passenden Shimano STX Naben mit einer flachen Rigida Felge â fÃ¼r die klassische Linie!









*Montage*

Schrauben fÃ¼r den guten Zweck










*Und fertig!*

Hier das sehr individuelle Geschenk. Viel SpaÃ damit, lieber Lukas.









Vielen Dank an die Mitwirkenden:

Snow&Bike Action, Bad Homburg
Olli
RetroRocky
Andre 180
Sesselpupser


*Eine Bitte: *Unter dieses Posting kommt noch ein weiteres am 8/8, bitte erstmal nichts drunterposten. 
*Haltet Euch dran, Ihr Spamfreaks!*


----------



## Danimal (7. August 2008)

Coole Sache! Sehr schön dokumentiert, das macht Spaß!

Attacke!
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (7. August 2008)

SUPER! Lucky der Lukas!

(das mit dem "Kinder haben" ist ja doch nicht schlecht... )


----------



## cleiende (8. August 2008)

Und natürlich haben wir mal kurz eine Runde gedreht





Lukas ist stolz und freut sich.

Übrigens: Das T-Shirt von Lukas ist Größe M


----------



## dr.juggles (8. August 2008)

der rahmen ist affengeil 
wenn er mal rausgewachsen ist??? 
tolles geschenk.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. August 2008)

Hallo Christoph,

da bewahrheitet sich mal wieder der Spruch von dem mit Herzblut selbstgemachten Geschenk, welches am meisten Freude bereitet!

Schön und funktionell ist es geworden! Da kann der Bub ja gleich mit zum GT Treffen!

VG
Peter


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2008)

Schönes Rad und schöne Story. Mein Kompliment

Ich würde mich freuen, dass Rad auch in Natura zu sehen


----------



## cleiende (8. August 2008)

@ Janikulus: "Kinder haben" macht fast immer Spaß, auch die Vorabeit ist recht vergnüglich.

@ Juggles: Ich denke er passt da drauf bis er so 16-17 ist. Aber melde Dich in 10 Jahren wieder, der Bub hat noch zwei jüngere Brüder ;-)

@peru & heini: Wenn das Wétter stabil ist kommt er mit. Der Sharan im Hintergrund hat genug Platz.

Ach ja, das hier hat ja noch gefehlt:


----------



## lacorona (9. August 2008)

coole sache!


----------



## tomasius (10. August 2008)

Tolles Geschenk! 

Endlich mal wieder GT meets Cannondale P-Bone.  

Ich brauche auch zwei Winkel für die H2O. 

Tom


----------



## versus (10. August 2008)

sieht gut aus! schöne doku!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRocky (25. Juni 2009)

... eben erst gesehen,  prima Story und ist sehr schön geworden 

Gruss RetroRocky


----------

